# [SOLVED] Windows 8 Question



## Nato85 (May 28, 2012)

Hey Guys

I built myself a custom pc about 2 years ago and purchased Windows 7 ultimate with it.

Is there a way I can take my Windows 7 Key, and upgrade it to a Windows 8 Key?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Windows 8 Question*

There is a upgrade offer currently $40 for the U.S. check your area of the world for pricing > Microsoft Store Online


----------



## Nato85 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Question*

would you bother with the upgrade or just purchase the full retail version?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows 8 Question*

The price difference is considerable I 'am looking at getting a new laptop and will take the upgrade offer


----------



## Nato85 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Question*

so lets just say theoretically i get the upgrade right, and download the iso from microsoft instead of paying the extra 30 to get it to me. and upgrade my windows.

If my windows install ever goes bugged and i need to format, do i have to install 7 again before i install 8?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Windows 8 Question*

If it works the same as 7 you can do a custom install and do a fresh install.

Burn the ISO file to a DVD and keep in a safe place for future use if needed.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows 8 Question*

I believe if you burn the iso to a disc you could but let someone else confirm or deny


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 Question*

The only reason to purchase a full version of Windows 8 is if your Windows 7 is an OEM version and you eventually want to transport your Windows 8 to another computer or build.

Once you have purchased a product key. Microsoft will send you a link where you can enter your product key and download another copy of Windows 8 Upgrade if yours becomes corrupted or lost. However, it's a large and time-consuming download so it's best to keep a couple copies of the .iso as a backup.

Download Windows 8 Pro ISO [Official Links]


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Windows 8 Question*

fyi - at this time there is not a full retail version of windows 8 available for sale from Microsoft or anybody else.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 Question*



sobeit said:


> fyi - at this time there is not a full retail version of windows 8 available for sale from Microsoft or anybody else.


You are correct, Windows has dispensed with the "retail" license, There are only the upgrade and OEM (system builder) versions for Windows 8. The new licensing is a bit confusing but you should be able to move a Windows 8 install to another system if you had a retail version of Windows 7 and have purchased the upgrade. It's a bit murkier as to whether you are allowed to move a system builder license to another computer or motherboard. 

Newegg.com - Microsoft Windows 8 Professional 32-bit (Full Version) - Operating Systems

Newegg.com - Microsoft Windows 8 Professional 64-bit (Full Version) - Operating Systems


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 Question*

The new Windows 8 license allows _personal builders_ who purchase a full version of Windows 8 to transfer the software should they install a new motherboard or build a new computer. This is akin to the old retail license.

http://personaluselicense.windows.com/en-US/default.aspx


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Windows 8 Question*

The upgrade will be fine. As noted earlier, you can simply burn the ISO and keep it in case a reformat is ever needed. Using an imaging software pretty much avoids any need to ever reformat.


----------

